# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  لأي الأمور تدفن سرا بضعة المصطفى ويعفى ثراها

## بصيص الامل

بِنْتُ مَنْ أُمُ مَنْ حَلِيلَةُ مَنْ * ويْلٌ لِمَنْ سَنَ ظُلْمَهَا وأَذَاهَا
لا نَبِيُ الهُدَىَ أُطِيعَ ولا * فاطمةٌ أُكْرِمَتْ ولا حَسَنَاهَا
ولأي الأمور تدفن سرا * بضعة المصطفى ويعفى ثراها 
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بهذا المصاب الجلل 
هذا تصميم بمناسبة استشهاد سيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام 

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/الزهراء.jpg[/IMG] 
تحياتي

----------


## روحانيات

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
مشكوره اختي ((بصيص الامل)) 
على التصميم الــــرائع 
وان شاء الله للأفضل .

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم ص ــلي على مــ ح ــمد وآل مــ ح ــمد ..


ع ــظم الله إج ــوررنا وإج ــورر المؤمنين ،،


بمــ ص ــاب س ــيدتي ومولاتي ( فاطمة الزهراء ) ع ــليها الـ س ـلام ..


تــ ص ــميمكِ مــ ع ــبرر ج ــدآ ..


تــ س ــلم إيدينك ،، وجــ ع ــله في ميزان أع ــمالكِ ياارب ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


دمتي لكل خ ــير ..

----------


## Hussain.T

[عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم ,, 

تصميم رائع ,, سلمت الأنامل 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية 

و مأجورين

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

مأجورين..

الروعه تكمن في الخيال..
وكم كان خيال مؤلم..
جدا الفكره رائعه..

تمنيت لو ان الورده وبقع الدم النازفه منها بدرجه اغمق بعيده عن الشفافيه
حتى تتمكن من التخلل للأعماق اكثر

سلمت الأنامل
ولك اجر وثواب
وسلمت روحك الولائيه

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*تسلمي خيتو تصميم حلوو ومعبر*
*مــأجوره ان شاء الله*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## بصيص الامل

روحانيات
شوق المحبه
شبل الطفوف
عفاف الهدى
اميره المرح
شذى الزهراء

مشكورين على المرور الحلو

----------

